# Clicker for NFAA barebow ?



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Rule was written that a way. I think as long as you mounted it below the arrow you would be okay.


----------



## Str8 Shooter (Oct 15, 2005)

My good friend shoots in the Barebow class. He shoots recurve with a limb mounted clicker, stab, and stringwalks. He drilled and tapped his riser to mount the clicker below the grip. Works great for him.

I shoot the trad class. Have fun getting into field. It's addicting.


----------

